# please keep your fingers crossed for socke



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*socke, the dog of my mum has to be put down.
we got the message today, and everytime I look at him, it nearly breaks my heart to know that he trusts us and doesn't know about what will happen 


his hip is broken for a while now, the dangerous thing is that his bladder could burst anytime, thats why he had to have a catheter every week or so. he can't really wee onhis own anymore, but still has to go out every hour, even at nighttime...which he doesn't like*bless him* an operation was planned, but the vet rang today and said that even if he would live though the operation, he wouldn't do it, cause socke is just too old to recover from such an big operation, they would have to get enough dermal tissue from another part of the body to put that between the bone and the bladder.

he is 16 and still a very happy dog, looking for treats and hugs all the time, this is what makes it so sad. if he only knew.

I jut hope he will be not too afraid hen he gets the injection, I made him a cosy blanket, he will have all his special treats and can stay at home, if everything work out with the doctor. the appointment will be sometime next week. I am so sad.

here he is, grandad socke :wub: :wub: 


















and this was christmas 







*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Socke! :smcry: I'll keep Socke and your family in my prayers rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

This makes me so sad. I'm sorry! Try to think of all the great years Socke has given you and also vice versa :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I'm so sad for your family. He looks like a Beautiful dog! and he looks so good for his age.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a beautiful dog Socke is!!!

It's so very painful letting them go. Socke will not be scared, he will feel the love.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! That is very sad. I agree with the others, try to remember the good times and know that you are being a good friend for letting Socke go. He will always be in your memory. :grouphug: You always have your SM family when you feel sad. Please remember to lean on us.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry and sad for Socke  
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a beautiful doge Socke is! My thoughts are with you and your family. It's such a difficult time when you have to say goodbye to such a dear friend. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Socke is beautiful. And he's lucky to have had you and your parents as his companions for 16 years. Shower him with love, and he won't be afraid. Hugs to you and your family, and especially Socke.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: I'm so sorry :smcry: :smcry: what a sweet baby :smcry:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I believe Socke will not feel afraid or any other negative thing when the time comes. I think he will only feel the love of his family. I'm sure he knows things are changing and he is probably trying to comfort you and the rest of the family. He knows he will be going to a better place with no pain and where he will feel young again. Use the time you have left to make more special moments you will see him again someday. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*all I can say is thank you so much for all those comforting words. 
you all are really good people and so kind. I'm glad to know you all and that I am here :grouphug: 
*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear this :grouphug: :bysmilie: 

give him plentty of hugs, kisses and love, and always remember that you guys gave him the best 16 years of his life 

:grouphug: to Socke, you and your family


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am soooo sorry!! What a beautiful pooch Socke is! Don't be concerned that he will be afraid... If he could, he'd thank you for helping him before he runs into a crisis. The love shared will always "be".


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry you and your family are having to make this decision. I know how painful it is, even though you know
it is for Socke's comfort and in his best interest. Socke will not be afraid. Just love him and spoil him with the time
you have left with him. Hugs to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is such sad news. I'm so sorry to hear this about your family's beloved Socke. He's so pretty!!! And I know you'll miss him so very much, wish there was something we could do to help you.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I don't know what to say or to think!!

socke is fine :wub: 

the vet is going to call again today, BUT BECAUSE he wants to operate on socke. 
he said, that except the broken hip, he is so fit and fine, that he wants to try. and he is full of hope, if he manages to live through the anesthesia he would manage to get well. he does not have to be put down right now. socke got better in the last days, managed to pee on his own again and also do No2 without any problems.

he said with a new technique it would be able to use a special net instead of dermal tissue.

I am really really happy but I'm not sure if it is the right descision. as it is not to me to descide I will have to accpt it anyway. I HOPE SOOO MUCH HE'LL BE fine. he got a massive bone from me today, sothat he can strenghten before the operation.

I am really scared now, but I have ALL HOPE. 
please keep your fingers crossed for him when it is time for the operation, will you?

THANK you for listening to my worries.
*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish socke the best..hope all goes well! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Schnupp, sorry I didn't see this thread until today.

I'm glad to hear Socke is fine and I hope everything goes good. Sending get well wishes.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh , I'm so glad there is hope :aktion033: I'm sure he will make it. what a relief. He is so cute I would be really sad if something bad happened  :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

That is great news!! I will be praying that all goes well and the surgery is a success. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I will be praying the surgery is a complete success. It seems the vet has quite a bit of confidence it will be Ok so probably a good idea to give it a try. The other option is such a heartbreaker... that at least there will be the comfort in knowing everything possible was done.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best thoughts for Socke. I hope the surgery is successful. :grouphug: :grouphug: Please keep us posted.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*thank you very very much dear friends :wub: :wub: :wub: *

*@ debbie, not to worry! *hugging you**


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wishing Socke all the best and a quick recovery.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

That is wonderful! 

I am reading Marley and Me and they are having to make decisisn aobut he dog's health. I can barely turn the page.

I am so glad Socke is srtrong enought for the surgery!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Schnuppe I am just seeing your post for the first time, I am so sorry Socke is going through all this, but if he is as strong as you say I am sure he will come through well :wub: 
I will keep him in my prayers for a successful surgery and speedy recovery, he is a beautiful boy :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope everything goes well with Socke's surgery, and he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I will be praying that everything goes well for Socke. He is such a beautiful boy. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad there is hope for Socke and that you can at least try something else. I'll pray that the surgery is a huge success and that Socke has many more happy and healthy years ahead!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-what a turn of events :w00t: I hope everything goes well with the surgery rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

What good news! I'm glad that the vet is willing to try to help Socke! I'll be praying that the operation goes well and that he recovers fully!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*my mum asked me to say thank you to all of your lovely words and wishes.

she send me some pics just now, of socke eating his *get strong bone*

just look at that little soul. I wish h so much he will be alright :wub: 
*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

He's looking pretty darn good :biggrin: What a cutie :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*
next wedesday (13.02.) socke will be operated on. I am really, really scared and just hope everything will work out to be fine.
please think of him that day, will you?

thank you so much!

hehe, thats him last week :aktion033: 







*


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll definitely include Socke in my prayers. I hope everything goes well!
And that pic of him with bunny ears on is adorable!!!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will certainly be keeping up the prayers for Socke for a great outcome for him next Wednesday!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how sad! I'm so sorry to hear this news. *hugs you*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Socke is a very special dog indeed, to have you and your Mom to give him so much love. I know it is so hard to give your baby up. I did this in February with my little Yorkie and it was very painful. I buried him in the garden outside the window here and I still look out and see his gravesite. I really feel that they are still around in spirit. 

Oh I did not see your note that he will be operated on.......GREAT.....will say a prayer....God Bless


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything goes well with Socke's surgery. You can tell by looking at him that he's had a life time of good care and love. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers and I look forward to a post that says everything went great!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: Socke will be in my thoughts & prayers. He soooooooo reminds me of my dog Buddy, who went to the bridge 3 yrs ago. Buddy had a bit more white color, but the face,eyes & hair, & size & just the look of Socke, reminds me of Buddy. Socke looks very young for his age. Hope everything goes well & he does recover nicely. :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope Socke's surgery goes well and everything is ok. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you so much. it really means very much to me!



> rayer: Socke will be in my thoughts & prayers. He soooooooo reminds me of my dog Buddy, who went to the bridge 3 yrs ago. Buddy had a bit more white color, but the face,eyes & hair, & size & just the look of Socke, reminds me of Buddy. Socke looks very young for his age. Hope everything goes well & he does recover nicely. :grouphug:[/B]


ohh would you send me a picture of buddy. he sounds like a very nice dog and I would love to see picture. :aktion033: bless buddy in rainbowland.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Socke looks like such a beautiful dog. My thoughts are with him, you, and your family.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*socke is at the vet now. it's his turn in half an hour. I am so scared.
he's very fit and happy this morning. i hope he's strong enough.

rayer: rayer: rayer: 
rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I hope he recovers very fast. he looks so good :thumbsup: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have Socke in my prayers for a successful surgery today and a speedy recovery!...he really does look much younger than his years!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Socke is in my prayers today :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you so much.

wanted to let you know, socke is fine :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
we just picked him up and he layed on my lap all drive long. heini noticed something is not ok with socke and very slowly and tenderly sniffed around him :biggrin: ...then just layed next to him.

well the operation went well and he was awaking already. tomorrow he will have to go to check again, and then he should be fine. ohhh that is sooooo great!!!
lovley boy socke!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

SOOOOO Happy Socke made it thru the surgery so well and now will pray for that SPEEDY! recovery!


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: 
This is wonderful news!!!! I am so glad he is doing well!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad he is doing well-that's great :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is great news!!! Prayers will definately continue rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Wishing Sockes a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Wishing Socke a speedy recovery :chili: :chili: They recover quicker then we do.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Yay! Wonderful news! Wishing Socke a very fast recovery! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

what a relief, way to to socke!! wishing you a speedy recovery :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Such good news. 

I'm praying for a speedy and complete recovery. rayer: rayer: 

Looks like we have some good news going on here at SM today. We need it. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's to a speedy recovery! Isn't it amazing our little ones always know when somethings not right?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: thank you all so much!!
here he is, the little boy. relaxing and recovering :wub: *


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that Socke made it through surgery and is home recovering! I'll keep praying that his recovery goes smoothly. Thanks for posting pics of the little angel, he sure looks comfy all cuddled up!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Socke did well and is now recovering. 
Hugs to Socke and Heini too.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Three cheers for Socke and hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, I'm so happy to read that Socke is home and recovering!! What great news. Thanks for the update, Schnuppe!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy to hear that Socke was able to have his surgery and is now recovering. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:chili: Thanks for updating Schnuppe!! :chili: So glad to hear that socke is recovering from surgery. This is the good news that I needed today! I will continue to pray for him!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

God bless and help Socke.

Melanie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We wish Socke a speedy recovery.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*aw he's such a handsome fella.....wishing him well in his recovery rayer: :grouphug: *


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Bigs hugs to Socke, hope he's up & about soon.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Wishing Socke a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh he looks so sweet lying there......so glad to hear he is recovering well!!! Give him a great big hug and a kiss from all of us!!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I wispered in his ear all those ovely words you wrote, had to translate though  he only speaks german :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
we went to the vet toay to let him check the wound.
he went out to do no.2 this morning, mom could hardly hold him back, he wanted to stroll through the garden. he cannot wee on his own yet, I guess lifting the leg is too painful. they cathederd him, so he'll be fine for the day.

he got 2 mor injection to kill the pain and a antbiotic one.

now he's back home and having a rest.

it's so nice to see his relief in the eyes. I guess he new how worried everyone was. 


















thank you for sharing all that with me.
now we only have to find atticus back home very quickly and everything is alright.*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is so alert, he is really giving the camera person the eye!!!! You go Socke!!!! We are all so glad that you have made it through and now all you have to do is get better and rest. You are one "tuff" dude!!!!!! Love to you!!!!!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

> *I wispered in his ear all those ovely words you wrote, had to translate though  he only speaks german :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> we went to the vet toay to let him check the wound.
> he went out to do no.2 this morning, mom could hardly hold him back, he wanted to stroll through the garden. he cannot wee on his own yet, I guess lifting the leg is too painful. they cathederd him, so he'll be fine for the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

adding my wishes for Socke's speedy and complete recovery...so happy things are looking up for all of you....hugs...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> *I wispered in his ear all those ovely words you wrote, had to translate though  he only speaks german :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> we went to the vet toay to let him check the wound.
> he went out to do no.2 this morning, mom could hardly hold him back, he wanted to stroll through the garden. he cannot wee on his own yet, I guess lifting the leg is too painful. they cathederd him, so he'll be fine for the day.
> 
> ...


aaahhhhh Schnuppe :grouphug: these pictures put a smile on my face - for seeing Socke out of surgery and is home and safe :smilie_daumenpos: I wish him a fast recovery...give him hugs and kisses from me, okay?

I am still rayer: for atticus' return rayer:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm happy to hear that Socke is doing great! :biggrin: Those pictures are great! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

hello my friends, I wanted to update you how socke is. he is FOT, fine and well up. he's alert, and nosey, he wants to play and go for walks. its so great to see him how he is.

the wound is fine, it's healed and the doctor sais everything is fine!

thank you again for all your prayers!!


mhh? I smell heini?!..is he there?









or here???









ok, then I lay down....









grampa socke









playing with schnuppe & mimmi is soo much fun *woof*









:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Glad to hear that Socke is up and around again. The pictures made me smile.........he looks so happy. :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, this makes my day :biggrin: 

He sure does look happy. What a handsome fella :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome news :chili: 

I love how some of your pictures are like "Where's Heini" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Where's Heini? I see Heini!!!

I'm so happy to read your update, Schnuppe - give Socke a big hug and kiss from Bonnie and me.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

hehe  B) yeah, heini is in his bagpack...well my bagpack really.
he fell asleep after 10 minutes.
socke always gets over excited when heini is there. he once fainted :shocked: ..so after that we decied it's not for gram'pa socks that little heini is around in his house. outside it's fine. socke barks constantly at heini, without a second pause...hehe. and the best thing is, you should see heini, as arrogant as arrogant can be, he ignores that and wees on each corner he finds. socke ontop, and then heini again, then socke...heini, socke...its sooo funny the two men :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What great news! I'm so glad Socke is well up! :aktion033:

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's so nice to see Socke looking so well, and happy.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so happy that Socke is doing so great! I love his "socks" - he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)




----------

